# aqua culture brand 5 gallon fish tank



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

alright, so i am spoiling the heck out of my boy... i just ran to wally world and purchased a 5 gallon tank for him instead of the 1.5 gallon that i just put him in yesterday!! 

My question though, the filter is an AQUA-Tech 5-15 Power Filter... I'm wondering if the flow from the filter will be to strong and hurt the fish?


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

*No way!*

Whoa. I JUST bought and set the SAME THING up. Like... an hour ago. I asked that same question in a thread below. It does seem a little intense. I'm going to dump my fish in there and see how he does and if its obviously too much I'll just... go with out for a while and then get a new one when I can.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

ha i just bought mine about an hour ago too LOL... i haven't set it up yet though..... i may do so in a lil bit


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Quick tip.*

Careful when you "pop out" the piece where the filter is supposed to go. Because they use the same hood for different models or whatever, if you got the smallest model of filter like I did, if you pop the WHOLE thing out it will be slightly too large for the filter. You can see there are kind of two spereate pieces to pop out. Just pop out the larger one and leave the smaller one.

Not that it's a big deal, just a small hole in your hood. You might have a larger filter anyway. But, yeah. Start with just one pop out piece and leave the other in unless your filter doesn't fit.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas don't HAVE to have a filter should you decide not to use it. Filters just help keep the water cleaner.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

are you already putting yours together? i'm going to get off my butt and put mine together in a few minutes!! i'm excited to decorate the tank LOL


----------



## chippy (Apr 13, 2009)

I was about to buy the same one from walmart about the same time as you two. I decided to wait until I could research it more before buying that one. Let me know what you two think, I may go buy it tomorrow LOL.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i just set mine up, so far so good.... i purchased the heater that is recommended for the tank as well.... now of only i could figure out if the heater is actually working!!! i have a thermometer yet it doesnt seem to me like the temp is getting warmer... who knows maybe im just impatient LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you're supposed to put the heater in, unplugged and let it acclimate for about 15-20 minutes, then plug it in. Maybe you already did that.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, ok. I misread. You just got the tank. I got the whole kit. So ignore that part about the hood, haha. As you probably already realized.

And I've still only had it for less than 24 hours, but it's been good. The tank is fine, seemingly (I also read some reviews online before I got it) So you should be great if that's all you're getting.

If you're getting the whole kit, well, all of that seems fine too. Obviously, its not the highest quality in the world, but it all works. The filter does seem to maybe be a LITTLE too strong for a Betta, but tolerable, I think. 

I'll keep you posted if anything goes wrong with the whole thing. I can't vouch for the heater that it came with yet as I haven't gotten a thermometer.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

I purchased the whole kit as well... =) i had to purchase the heater seperate though.... I also then realized after my last posting (when i took out those darn directions!) that the heater has to run for 24 hours to reach the correct temp for the betta....

woohoo, excited! i have a thermometer that suction cups to the inside of the tank, but its aggravating me, so i may just go buy the thermometer sticker kind!!

about to post photos of the tank in a moment too!!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cosmo's new tank, still need more greenary, to the left is the heater... you think a small plant will be safe near it? The buddha head has holes and stuff like cave.... Can't wait for Cosmo to try it out! 











Here's what I got to see when I came home today


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank and nice bubblenest!  I'd say he likes his new tank just fine. lol


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i haven't even put him in the new tank yet, won't do so probably till tomorrow, currently he's in his 1.5 gallon that i started him in sunday.....


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

chippy said:


> I was about to buy the same one from walmart about the same time as you two. I decided to wait until I could research it more before buying that one. Let me know what you two think, I may go buy it tomorrow LOL.


Well, if you are considering the kit, I am finding (upon further observation. haha) that the filter that came with it does appear to be a bit too much for my little betta. He can handle it allright and swim through flow (and sucking area) of it ok, but when it is on, he seems to prefer to just hang out away from the filter more than explore the whole tank.

Otherwise, everything else is still going fine. (again, I still don't have a thermometer and can't vouch for the heater. it is at least functioning, though)


----------



## chippy (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks 1k2. I will go to petco this weekend and see what they have there. Maybe I will check target too.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

If you want to ease the filters flow, Stuff the little end that goes into your tank with sponge, Then replace it, You will need to clean the small sponge regularly to keep it clean and the water flowing thru it, 
That is what I did for my filters that my bettas are in.. also works great as a fry saver/

Here's a pic, I pulled the sponge out just a tad so you could see what I was referring too..


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

not sure about everyone elses target stores, but mine only seems to carry a couple brands of fish food and thats it!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

where do you get this "sponge"?


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> If you want to ease the filters flow, Stuff the little end that goes into your tank with sponge, Then replace it, You will need to clean the small sponge regularly to keep it clean and the water flowing thru it,
> That is what I did for my filters that my bettas are in.. also works great as a fry saver/
> 
> Here's a pic, I pulled the sponge out just a tad so you could see what I was referring too..
> ...


Absolutely genius. Thanks for the tip. Is there a special kind of sponge that is best to use? I might just scrap the filter thing all together after reading all the cons listed by you guys, but if I don't, I'll definitely do the sponge trick. Thanks!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought mine at a fish store, or Walmart I believe has some, White or black, color doesn't matter as long as it's fish safe. Just snip off the size you need and use a tooth pick to gently push it in the filter cap


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion chicklet  

i went out to petco today to purchase the sponge, i almost came home with another betta!! i may go back in the next few days and look into another one... they're addictive!

i just got cosmo set up in his new 5 gallon tank... i redid his tank decoration yet again LOL....


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cosmo is now in his tank, I put in the sponge like you suggested, I'm not sure if it still seems to strong or not? However Cosmo seems to be swimming near it and almost as if he's trying to fight it? Is this ok or do you think it's to strong still? Should I "x" out the filter and go buy one of those bubble stones? If I do that I still need a pump correct? Is there any specific brand I should look for? I'm starting to stress out thinking he's going to get hurt : ( 

Also he seems to just kinda of chill out by the heater.. If his fins touch it will it hurt him?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

The filter is always a good idea for anything 5 gallons and upwards.

A low water level will also make a stronger out pouring current,
Make sure the tank is topped off with water as high as possible,

Don't worry about the heater burning him, Its safe,
He might be feeling a tad chilly and likes the extra heat the closeness provides


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

So should I fill it up to the black rim of the top of the tank?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks pretty high, If your afraid the current is still to strong you can try stuffing extra sponge in the the actually filter hanging on the back of the tank, 
I keep extra sponges stuffed in mine for future tanks, It may also aid in slowing the flow more,

The sponge you put in the nozzle end was stuffed full? Needs to be stuffed in there fairly tight Covering all the hole openings...
That in itself should have slowed to flow down drastically..

Took all mine from a killer current to this


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

chippy said:


> Thanks 1k2. I will go to petco this weekend and see what they have there. Maybe I will check target too.


This brand/kit I think is exclusively marketed at WalMart. The one I got even said marketed by walmart somewhere on the box and everything I found at petsmart was significantly more expensive (of course, it's probably higher quality too..)

But, yeah. Just thought I would let you know.  It cost something like 28 dollars at walmart while the cheapest 5 gallon kit at petco was 40 +.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, so I stuffed the tip of the filter as well as the back and i honestly dont think it's slowed anything down... ugh I'm so lost...


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Well you can always try something like this,
It's what I use to use before the sponge trick.
























The flow is forced to follow the bag down and mellows it right out,


----------



## chippy (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks, 1k2. I think I want to go to Petco just to see some variety. Neither of the walmarts around here had very much and there is not a dedicated fish store around. Maybe there is one in the des moines area though.


----------



## chippy (Apr 13, 2009)

I need to get Rupert's water warm enough for when I change his water because room temperature in my house is too cold. Can I microwave his water or something? I have the gallon tank, so we're talking about 1 quart of water. Any suggestions.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

chippy said:


> I need to get Rupert's water warm enough for when I change his water because room temperature in my house is too cold. Can I microwave his water or something? I have the gallon tank, so we're talking about 1 quart of water. Any suggestions.



When I used to have a full blown aquarium, I would just add a tiny bit at a time over a period of about two hours so the heater would have time to catch up with the new water and even if it didn't, the amount that I added would have been too little to change the temperature of the whole aquarium. 

Do you not have warm or hot water on tap? We had softened/conditioned water in our water heater at my parents house, so this wasn't an option for me, but it might be for you.

And also, microwaving and or warming it on the stove top would be fine. Of course make sure it's not too hot, though. Also make sure that whatever you are warming the water up in is very clean and has no soap residue. Fish can be incredibly sensitve (though Bettas seemingly aren't so bad as many others)
And adding it slowly or increments is never a bad idea either way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd say just get warm water out of the tap.


----------



## chippy (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought I wasn't supposed to use plain tap water. I bought some ziploc containers to use specifically for his water so it can be microwaved and has never been washed with soap. I use tap water and add water conditioner, then let that sit overnight.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

It's always an added benefit to let the water set if at all possible.
But you don't have too, especially in an emergency type situation.
I have so many tanks that when water changes are needed It's in very large amounts,
and there ain't no way I can let it all set,
Many of mine get it straight from the tap, Conditioner added, temp checked then poured in their tanks,
I don't recommend the microwave at all, Use hot water and cold from your tap to get it just the temp needed, or warm it on the stove.

I have in dangerously low temp before (50,f), Taken the fish out (betta), replaced all his water with new water that was a temp of 78 - 80 then put the fish straight in it, This is not something that should be done often especially to the same fish, as it is very hard on them, But in an emergency, 

I haven't read all your posts so I may be missing parts, But you need to get a heater ASAP.
Betta's are tough little nuts, But even they can only take so much abuse...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can use tap water and put conditioner (dechlorinator) in it.


----------



## chippy (Apr 13, 2009)

Chicklet, 
I do have a heater and it keeps the water at 74. It is not adjustable; this weekend I will have to see if I can find something better. He may also be getting a bigger tank


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> Chicklet,
> I do have a heater and it keeps the water at 74. It is not adjustable; this weekend I will have to see if I can find something better. He may also be getting a bigger tank


ok, 

Elevating the tank to higher levels in your home will effect the temp, I purposely tested this the other day. using the small preset heaters.

I put up a shelf in one of the colder bedrooms, 
Then placed several tanks on different shelves,.
Tanks that are nearer the floor are 74 degrees, 
The shelf above is 76, and the top shelves are 78, some 80.
So location does play a key role in the heaters ability to cope..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is interesting info. Mine were moved to a higher spot a couple months ago so hopefully it will help keep them a little warmer.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I probably should have mentioned, The room I tested that in stays at a temp of 66 to 70 degrees F, measured at eye level, 

So lower would be colder I presume and that's how the heaters faired under those conditions.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

dont try anything else i figured out the easiest way to fix the filter problem and it was by accident lol ... so all you have to do is pull out the main pipe that goes into the water out untill you think the water flow is slow enough for you betta and then it should be fine but u actually dont need to by anything


----------



## pinnacle2009 (May 16, 2009)

I just bought this kit also! >.<

Gonna let it cycle before I put anything in it, however. lol


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

you dont have to put anything in it just pull the pipe that goes to the tank out from the filter and it slows down the water flow for your betta


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

tnicholas1970 said:


> dont try anything else i figured out the easiest way to fix the filter problem and it was by accident lol ... so all you have to do is pull out the main pipe that goes into the water out untill you think the water flow is slow enough for you betta and then it should be fine but u actually dont need to by anything



Ahaha. Genius! My Betta loves you. I slowed it down and he was immediately like "Oh, hey. This is nice. I can play in it and not have to fight it. Great."


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

thx i have 2 of those tanks and i love them both alot there really great tanks for the price once u figure out the filter


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

heck i'll have to try that too


----------

